# Adrenaline Bikes Reviews???



## jcgill

Does anyone have any experience with Adrenaline Bikes in Orange, CA??? Adrenaline Bikes

I live in Northwest Indiana and I am in the market for a Moots Vamoots road bike. 
I Got a quote from a local Indiana Moots dealer and then built a similar bike on the Adrenaline Bike website for almost $2,000 less than my local dealer even with the $120 oversize shipping charge.....almost too good to be true. Called them to verify and the pricing is correct. 

Has anyone ever bought a bike from them locally or ordered a bike built by them and then shipped???

Just looking for as many reviews of the shop as possible before pulling the trigger. 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Opus51569

I bought a Lynskey Peloton through Adrenaline Bikes and had a very good experience. Details here if you're interested.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/lynskey-peloton-321281.html

I would buy from them again.


----------



## jcgill

Awesome write up in your thread!
Was the bike packed sufficiently for safe shipping?! The rear skewer and dropouts looked vulnerable to a side impact...as well as the rear derailleur. Maybe it was just the pics though.


----------



## Opus51569

Hard to say if it was sufficient. I can tell you nothing was damaged, though.


----------



## plag

They have a really nice shop, small but tons of stuff.


----------

